# Can I tell if my dog is hurt from exercise after spaying?



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a new dog owner and I'm a bit upset at my vet's office now as well as concerned for my dog. She's a rescue dog and was spayed on Monday. I have an appointment to return 10 days from this past Monday.

Understanding she has to take it easy because of the surgery, I asked them at the vet if I could walk her on the day I picked her up. The woman replied _yes_ with no further elaboration. 

So, I've been walking my dog daily because she has had the energy. Today I even took her to a dog park and she was very energetic, running and playing with the other dogs and with the other dog owners as well.

After speaking with some of the other dog owners, I'm now concerned this exercise may have hurt her. I'm definitely not exercising her any more until she sees the vet again next week. Can I tell if my dog is hurt? What should I look for?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shame on the vet's office for not providing you with specific instructions.

After spaying, your dog should be 'hand walked' for bathroom breaks and definitely not running around the dog park or taking long walks around the neighborhood.

It used to be standard 7-10 days of taking it easy before a dog was able to resume normal activities and then with common sense caution. That time frame may have changed.

Check her stitches. Do you see any bleeding or any broken stitches?

Check for a hernia - a bulge

You could always make an appt to have to get her checked out before the 10 day period. It would set your mind at ease if nothing else.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

My vet office said no running for 48 hours, then only play in the yard. Have her lie down so you can see her belly, if there are any broken stitches or bulges between the stitches call the vets office and have them see her ASAP. Trust me, it's can be very hard to keep my Dobe girl from being active, however the first couple of days after her surgery she just wanted to lie around. Since then she's been as active as ever and has been just fine.


----------



## NCKevin (Aug 28, 2009)

Renoman, Carla - thank you for the replies.

Renoman, I have been watching the stitches and they seem fine. She does have a bulge down the middle of her abdomen/pelvic area, but it is symmetrical and runs along the line from head to tail. I think a hernia would be asymmetrical.

Carla, that's reassuring. She definitely didn't run for at least 3 days after the surgery, only walking. The walking we have done has been at her insistence!

What really disturbed me is that she was limping today after we left the dog park. I've walked her outside and back since then and the limping hasn't persisted. She's rested since we returned, and she seems normal if a bit tired. Given how much she enjoyed the dog park I'm not surprised.


----------

